#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Кто нибудь собирается в Тайланд?

## Грес

Кто нибудь собирается в Тайланд?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Кто нибудь собирается в Тайланд?


Я вроде собираюсь
Но не могу сказать точную дату. Либо в конце этого либо в конце следующего.

----------


## Eugeny

Я тоже собираюсь.но не знаю какие документы и как оформить

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Я тоже собираюсь.но не знаю какие документы и как оформить


Загранпаспорт.Визу получаете по прилёту в Бангкок.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я тоже собираюсь.но не знаю какие документы и как оформить


На сайте Ват Па Наначата пишут следующее.

_We ask people to be careful not to cut off their financial life-line before coming here, because even though the monks freely share their almsfood and the monastery infrastructure with everyone, all guests and pa-kows still need to take responsibility for their private needs and business, such as medical care, visas, return airfare, and personal items such as toiletries, before becoming ordained. Especially the cost of visas over a long period can be significant. The visa situation normally requires making several trips to Laos or Malaysia. A trip costs about $150 (US). Alternatively you can make many trips to the nearby Laotian border to acquire a new one-month transit visa. These visas are issued free of charge, but you will have to pay for a Laotian visa $30 (US) before you can re-enter Thailand and request the one-month transit visa._

А вообще я в инете покапался, там по поводу разных типов виз и тд и есть не мало инфы с оффицеальных сайтов Тайланда. Все типы виз не помню но в основном они дляться пару месяцев или если растянуть по максимому то гдето пол года. Так же перед приходом в Тайское посольство за визой, нужно уже иметь билет на самолёт.

Надеюсь наши увожаемые члены русской Сангхи зайдут в тему и помогут нам личным опытом.




> В конце этого -- чего?


"Этого"  :EEK!: 




> Прихода. : )


Хахаха ))))   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Eugeny

А куда проще въезд в малайзию или в тайланд?

----------


## Georgiy

Похоже, что одинаково: турист может въехать на месяц по загранпаспорту.

----------


## Eugeny

Правда в малайзии 60 % ислам исповедуют,так что ну нафиг

----------

Pema Sonam (04.06.2012), Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

С точки зрения Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО ситуация, похоже, аналогичная.

----------


## Топпер

> Правда в малайзии 60 % ислам исповедуют,так что ну нафиг


В Малайзии достаточно сильная буддийская община. Подозреваю, что в немалой степени из-за того, что находится под прессингом ислама.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Иван Денисов (05.09.2012), Эделизи (30.08.2012)

----------


## Иргит

Собираюсь в сентябре-октябре до мая. Так сказать на зимовку. У меня такой вопрос, чем я смогу помочь Тайскому буддизму? Может какой нить интересный проект придумать тайско-российский? Хотелось бы какую нибуть пользу принести, а не просто на пляже отдыхать.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Собираюсь в сентябре-октябре до мая. Так сказать на зимовку. У меня такой вопрос, чем я смогу помочь Тайскому буддизму? Может какой нить интересный проект придумать тайско-российский? Хотелось бы какую нибуть пользу принести, а не просто на пляже отдыхать.


отдыхать на пляже, не платить проститукам и быть приятным русским туристом - это отличный российско-тайский проект.

----------

Bob (30.08.2012)

----------


## Иргит

> отдыхать на пляже, не платить проститукам и быть приятным русским туристом - это отличный российско-тайский проект.


Почему сразу не платить, платить нужно всегда ))) Потом я туда собственно не только отдыхать но и поработать еду. Есть один проект. А между делом можно сделать что нибуть полезное )

----------


## Georgiy

> быть приятным русским туристом - это отличный российско-тайский проект.


Что-нибудь по тайскому массажу можете порекомендовать новичкам: чтобы сходу отличать бордель от приличного массажного салона, как в Паттае, так и в Аюттхае. :Smilie:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Что-нибудь по тайскому массажу можете порекомендовать новичкам: чтобы сходу отличать бордель от приличного массажного салона, как в Паттае, так и в Аюттхае.


хм, я чо-то сильно сомневаюсь в налчии массажных салонов бордельного типа в Аюттае.

Если большими буквами написано: BODY MASSAGE и больше ничего, вам туда не надо  :Smilie:  В местах с повышенной концентрацией русских борделей тоже не бывает. Русские в этом плане ваызывают большое уважение тайцев, что с женами и детьми приезжают и проститутками интересуются крайне слабо.

----------

Топпер- (29.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Почему сразу не платить, платить нужно всегда ))) Потом я туда собственно не только отдыхать но и поработать еду. Есть один проект. А между делом можно сделать что нибуть полезное )


ну вот и улучшайет иммидж русских  :Smilie:  Отличное занятие. Ненапряжное, но очень полезное  :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (29.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> отдыхать на пляже, не платить проститукам и быть приятным русским туристом - это отличный российско-тайский проект.


Извините, рассмешили....., но если не платить проституткам будут ли они рады тому что их бесплатно пользуют :Big Grin: 
Вы наверно имели в виду просто не ходить к ним :Smilie:

----------


## Sucheeinennick

Приятный русский турист- тот, кто хорошо платит за всё. Если не платит, не любит платить, не заказывает доп услуг, то он уже и не в списке предполчитаемых туристов. Туризм живёт за счёт оплаты разных услуг, ита кчто...странное понятие " приятный турист". То, что жёны мало куда пускают, то это- друой вопрос.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> Собираюсь в сентябре-октябре до мая. Так сказать на зимовку. У меня такой вопрос, чем я смогу помочь Тайскому буддизму? Может какой нить интересный проект придумать тайско-российский? Хотелось бы какую нибуть пользу принести, а не просто на пляже отдыхать.


Тайскому буддизму  ничем не  надо помогать, так как он самодостаточный и не нуждается в  материальной ,финансовой и другой помощи  своих спонсоров хватает.А вот сделать благое для своей кармы  можете запросто ; подносить монахам  дану ,кое где подкрасить и подремонтировать.

----------

Bob (30.08.2012), Eugeny (06.09.2012), Иргит (28.08.2012), Топпер- (29.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Приятный русский турист- тот, кто хорошо платит за всё. Если не платит, не любит платить, не заказывает доп услуг, то он уже и не в списке предполчитаемых туристов. Туризм живёт за счёт оплаты разных услуг, ита кчто...странное понятие " приятный турист". То, что жёны мало куда пускают, то это- друой вопрос.


вы в корне не правы. Приятный русский турист это трезвый, вежливый человек, искренне интересующийся страной, куда он приехал и уважающий ее обычаи и законы.

И если в вашем представлении Таиланд ограничивается исключительно шлюхами, мне вас искренне жаль.

----------

Иргит (28.08.2012), Топпер- (29.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> ,кое где подкрасить и подремонтировать.


а как такому поведению будут рады сотрудники иммиграционной полиции - словами не передать. Вы советуете человеку заняться работой не только без разрешения на работу, но еще и такой, которая в принципе запрещена иностранцу. Минимальная взятка, чтобы отмазаться - 20 тыс. бат. БЫли случаи, когда народ винтили за волонтерскую работу, и депортировали, и в блек-лист ставили. Так что вы поаккуратней с советами.

----------

Байраги (28.08.2012), Топпер- (29.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (29.08.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

> Собираюсь в сентябре-октябре до мая. Так сказать на зимовку..


В прошлом году в октябре в Тае было сильное наводнение, в этом году не опасаетесь повтора?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> В прошлом году в октябре в Тае было сильное наводнение, в этом году не опасаетесь повтора?


Наводнение в Паттае было 1 день и то не во всех районах, не надо нагнетать. И не в октябре, а в августе. В октябре затопило Аюттаю и Бангокок.

----------


## Georgiy

Я как раз о последнем, а не о первом.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я как раз о последнем, а не о первом.


И? Кому оно мешало? Самолеты летали, автобусы ездили. Да, Бангкок и Аюттаю были недоступны, но все остакльное-то без проблем было. Не говоря уже о том,что такие сильные наводнения юывают не чаще, чем раз в несколько десятков лет.

----------


## Georgiy

Если раз в несколько десятков лет, то ничего, а то ведь ни одному разумному челу не хочется оказаться в ББК или Аюттае в такое время.

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> вы в корне не правы. Приятный русский турист это трезвый, вежливый человек, искренне интересующийся страной, куда он приехал и уважающий ее обычаи и законы.
> 
> И если в вашем представлении Таиланд ограничивается исключительно шлюхами, мне вас искренне жаль.


Не надо меня жалеть, не нуждаюсь  никак, пожалейте лучше таек и тайцев. Интересоваться страной- ещу не проникнуться страной, обогатить себя\ коле-какими знаиями. не стать лучше. Трезвый русский- уже много?! Это должно быть нолрмой для хомо сапиенс, вообще-то.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Не надо меня жалеть, не нуждаюсь  никак, пожалейте лучше таек и тайцев.


вот уж кто не нуждается в сочуствии, так это тайцы и тайки. У них, как раз, все хорошо.

Вы можете для себя считтаь нормой все, что угодно. Окуржающая реальность с вами по этому поводу может сильно не соглашаться.

----------


## Иргит

> В прошлом году в октябре в Тае было сильное наводнение, в этом году не опасаетесь повтора?


Нет, я мало чего боюсь и опасаюсь )

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> а как такому поведению будут рады сотрудники иммиграционной полиции - словами не передать. Вы советуете человеку заняться работой не только без разрешения на работу, но еще и такой, которая в принципе запрещена иностранцу. Минимальная взятка, чтобы отмазаться - 20 тыс. бат. БЫли случаи, когда народ винтили за волонтерскую работу, и депортировали, и в блек-лист ставили. Так что вы поаккуратней с советами.


 Буду знать теперь про  это ,хотя видел русскоговорящего такжика на Кроасане торгующего шаурмой и там им закон не  писан оказывается.

----------


## Georgiy

> Нет, я мало чего боюсь и опасаюсь )


Это прекрасно, но я бы, например, не хотел быть в Бангкоке в такое время: 27 октября 2011

----------


## Топпер

> Собираюсь в сентябре-октябре до мая. Так сказать на зимовку. У меня такой вопрос, чем я смогу помочь Тайскому буддизму? Может какой нить интересный проект придумать тайско-российский? Хотелось бы какую нибуть пользу принести, а не просто на пляже отдыхать.


Если настрой серьёзный, можете помочь нашим монахам - участникам БФ, преподобным Панньяваро и Киттисаро. Они, правда, скорее всего будут на юге Таиланда в это время, но думаю, что съездить к ним будет даже интересно. Т.к. и вас смогут в нашем монастыре принять.

----------


## Georgiy

На юге это где?

----------


## Топпер

> На юге это где?


Паттхалунг.

----------

Georgiy (30.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Буду знать теперь про  это ,хотя видел русскоговорящего такжика на Кроасане торгующего шаурмой и там им закон не  писан оказывается.


ну подход к иммиграционной полиции всегда найти можно, но за деньги  :Smilie:  Если постоянно работает, то может платит полиции что-то там ежемесячно и его не видят. Также работает большинсвто русских. Вот уж не знаю, что им мешает делатьт нормальные визы и разрешения на работу,то ли религиозные убеждения, то ли у "российских собственная гордость", но факт остается фактом - ежемесячный занос денег в иммиграцию и всем наступает щастье.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Это прекрасно, но я бы, например, не хотел быть в Бангкоке в такое время: 27 октября 2011


Бангкок большой. Я на свою днюху, 29 октрября 20011 года, отвозила папу в Суварнапум, он в Россию как раз улетал, а потом заезжала в центр Бангкока пошопиться, все нормально было. Вот Аююттая та да, практически полностью под водой была. Мне мой аджан показывал фотографии своего дома в самый разгар наводнения - вода поднялас выше свай, на которых его дом стоит, а они два метра. Около дома лодка такая была, говорит на ней на рынок ездили.

----------


## Georgiy

За 2 дня вода могла сойти. Pаз, вы возили папу, значит, ливней уже не было.  :Smilie: 




> Паттхалунг.


А, это близко к Малайзии

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> За 2 дня вода могла сойти. Pаз, вы возили папу, значит, ливней уже не было.


Ну конечно, месяц вода стояла, а тут фигак - и за 2 дня сошла.

----------


## Georgiy

Т.е. на первом этаже в отелях Аюттаи и где-то в БКК лучше не селиться?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> близко к Малайзии


Да, не очень далеко.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Т.е. на первом этаже в отелях Аюттаи и где-то в БКК лучше не селиться?


Да я вообще предлагаю катапультироваться на Луну. ТАм наводнений в принципе быть не может. Вот серьезно, за все месяцы наводнения погибло народу меньше, чем за одну ночь Крымске, но вас при этом почему-то тревожит именно Таиланд, а не тот факт, что вы в России живете. Моя - не постигать.

----------

Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Очень рад, что в Таиланде погибло немного народа от этого наводнения. А то, что твоя моя не постигать, это в данный секунд очень даже хор. Каждому овосчу свое время, женсчина.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иргит

> Если настрой серьёзный, можете помочь нашим монахам - участникам БФ, преподобным Панньяваро и Киттисаро. Они, правда, скорее всего будут на юге Таиланда в это время, но думаю, что съездить к ним будет даже интересно. Т.к. и вас смогут в нашем монастыре принять.


с удовольствием помогу. Могу сделать сайт, фильм снять, программу написать, книги сверстать, и тд. Постараюсь обязательно встретиться, детали можно обсудить перед отъездом. спасибо)

----------

Топпер- (31.08.2012), Читтадхаммо (31.08.2012)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

> с удовольствием помогу. Могу сделать сайт, фильм снять, программу написать, книги сверстать, и тд. Постараюсь обязательно встретиться, детали можно обсудить перед отъездом. спасибо)


А там может и в тхераваду надумаете. Может быть шок как у  северокорейцев впервые выехавших за пределы КНДР ,которые впадают в  ступор  когда  узнают ,что кроме их никто не почитает их солнцеликого Ким ИР Чена и Ына а  даже критикуют.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2012), Топпер- (31.08.2012)

----------


## Georgiy

Я обнаружил загадочную информацию: за неделю до рейса (по словам сотрудницы ЧаБуки) можно купить билет на чартерные рейсы в Бангкок по такой цене

Бангкок (UN 523/524/524): от 280$ в одну сторону  ЧаБука (495) 971-972-9, (901) 461-97-29, м.Лубянка
Бангкок (SU 270/271/271): от 280$ в одну сторону  ЧаБука (495) 971-972-9, (901) 461-97-29, м.Лубянка
http://www.allcharter.ru/

У кого-нибудь есть опыт таких перелетов?

----------


## Мансур

Не понимаю, что Вас так смутило. Цена? В прошлом году я летал в Бангкок туда и обратно за 15500.русских рублей, регулярным рейсом Аэрофлота. 

А после того как летал чартером в Индию, предпочитаю больше чартерами не пользоваться. Чудом улетел обратно.

----------


## Georgiy

Я посмотрел сейчас билеты в БКК по нескольким поисковикам, позиционирующим себя как дешевые, на месяц-два вперед, цена, начиная от 14000 в одну сторону. На турбирже примерно от 450 долл. ЧаБука туда и обратно (регулярным аэрофлотовским, но чартреным рейсом) предлагает от 500 долл. Как Вам удалось купить билеты по такой цене?

----------


## Мансур

Во-первых, надо лететь в лоу-сизн (в Таиланде он начинается после Нового года). Во-вторых, следите за акциями авиакомпаний. Я подгадал и попал на скидку в 50% в феврале.

----------


## Georgiy

А, тогда понятно, промо-акции компаний - это интересно, но, как видно из сравнения цен, промоцены примерно равны чартеру.

----------


## Мансур

Я не летаю чартерами, спасибо. Постоянно сообщения в прессе - наши туристы не могут вернуться оттуда-то. 

А так - да, цены обычных компаний завышены в разы. На бюджетный авиаперевозчиках можно было летать за нормальные деньги. Но они не везде летают, увы.

----------


## Georgiy

Обращаю специальное внимание:  в исходном сообщении о чартере до БКК цена указана только туда. Туда-обратно - это другая история.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Во-первых, надо лететь в лоу-сизн (в Таиланде он начинается после Нового года).


Только после тайского нового года начинается, который в апреле. После общечеловеческого новго года - вполне себе высокий сезон.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Я не летаю чартерами, спасибо. Постоянно сообщения в прессе - наши туристы не могут вернуться оттуда-то.


Постоянно летала чартерами. Ни разу даже вылет не задержали.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Обращаю специальное внимание:  в исходном сообщении о чартере до БКК цена указана только туда. Туда-обратно - это другая история.


такие цены и на регулярку иногда бывают,когад горит выкупленгынй блок мест

----------


## Мансур

> Постоянно летала чартерами. Ни разу даже вылет не задержали.


Везет. А я чудом в самолет попал. У одного туриста оказались проблемы с паспортом, и его не пустили в самолет, мне досталось его место.И это при том, что у меня на руках был билет. Ага, и еще когда мы сели, нам сказали, что нужно доплатить по 20 баксов, иначе самолет не выпустят.

Да, вылет задержали часов на 5. Самолет был забит челноками, и там были какие-то проблемы с грузом, который они везли.

----------


## Georgiy

> такие цены и на регулярку иногда бывают,когад горит выкупленгынй блок мест


Я все понял, до этого летал лоукостами или по промоакции, чартером не приходилось, поэтому и спросил.

----------


## Мансур

> Только после тайского нового года начинается, который в апреле. После общечеловеческого новго года - вполне себе высокий сезон.


Может быть, не стану спорить. Но Аэрофлот каждый год снижает цены в Таиланд где-то с 15 января и до начала апреля. Я расценил это как наступление лоу-сизна.

У наших популярно встречать Новый год в тропиках в Индии, Таиланде, на Бали. На Новый год путевки на это направление взлетают в цене в разы.

Видимо, лоу-сизн наступает не в Тае, а у нас. )

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Везет. А я чудом в самолет попал. У одного туриста оказались проблемы с паспортом, и его не пустили в самолет, мне досталось его место.И это при том, что у меня на руках был билет.


эта байда называется овербукинг и на нее можно влететь и на регулярке. Можно классно влететь - тогда в бизнесс-класс посадят. А можно жестко влететь - и ждать вылета несколько дней.

----------


## Sadhak

Только что вернулся, были там семьей в 4 человека 3 недели. БКК(3ночи)-Самуи(4)-Тао(9)-Пханган(5). Брал через asiahotels.ru, пересадка в Дохе 30-40 мин., Катарские авиалинии, 820$ туда-обратно на человека.

----------


## Ануруддха

Так понимаю на Тао был дайвинг?

----------


## Sadhak

Да, там вода отличается от соседних островов прозрачностью в разы. Сдал там на "open water" с сыном, пролазили потом все сайты, где глубина до 18 метров позволяла. Хороший русский дайвинг-центр, 8800бат и 6 погружений для open-water, потом 700 бат за каждое, обычно три в день. Прозрачность лучше чем на Пхи-Пхи, стаи рыб больше, но там было разнообразнее и акул вдоволь. На Тао вообще кроме тысяч дайверов по сути никого нет, на Пхи-Пхи больше безбашенный отдых ближе к full-moon party Пхангана, но ежедневно.

----------


## Ануруддха

Значится дайверский привет  :Smilie: . Я там тоже "open water" и "advaced" сдавал. На 30 метрах у "скалы" тоже акулы имеются.

----------


## Georgiy

ну, наконец-то я все узнал.  :Smilie: 

The total rain quantity will be close to or slightly below normal whilst the averaged temperature will be slightly above normal.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

метеопрогноз на тр и месяца вперед? Ви таки делаете мне смешно  :Smilie:  Особенно по такому макро-делению. Короче, к реальности имеет слабое отношение.

----------


## Georgiy

Нет проблем, давайте вместе посмеемся над официальным тайским прогнозом.  :Smilie: 




> Thai Meteorological Department


да еще и с печатью.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

вы поинтересуйтесь у метеоролгов, на какое максимально количество дней они могут делать достоверные прогнозы. Оно на порядок меньше, чем 90 дней.

----------


## Georgiy

Поинтересовался, вот прогноз московской погоды на 2 недели от Gismeteo. Делают такие прогнозы, понятно, что они не очень надежны, по-крайней мере тайцы не обещают погоды, аналогичной прошлогодней, уже хорошо, дождей немного меньше нормы.

Вот 10-дневный прогноз по БКК от Intellicast, это супермеганафигпрофи мирового класса.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

вы на этмо гисметео и на Патаю найдете двухнедельный прогноз. Правда, из серии "обнять и плакать". В прошлом году, кстати, прогнозеры тоже не предсказывали наводнения. А оно было. Вопрос - и толку от этих прогнозов? Понятно же, что по теории вероятностей прошлогоднего армагеддона не повторится. Короче,я не очень понимаю, что вы мне пытаетесть доказать, давая ссылки на интренет, когда я за ситуацию наблюдаю, глядя в окно.

----------


## Georgiy

Я вам ничего не пытаюсь доказать, я просто порадовался тому, что нашел трех-месячный прогноз от тайского правительственного метеоучреждения. А вы, вместо того, чтобы спокойно смотреть в окошко, начали педалировать не слишком высокую надежность таких прогнозов. Нет проблем, продолжайте делать и то, и другое.  :Smilie:  Это не убавит моей радости и не прибавит, к сожалению.  :Smilie:

----------


## Иргит

Поездка в Тай накрывается (((( В печали

----------


## Паскаль

Случаем никто не имеет желания поехать на языковые курсы в Бангкок?

----------


## Ittosai

А в какую школу собираетесь?

----------


## Паскаль

Скорее всего, в UTL, т.к. альтернативы по большому счёту больше нет (конечно, хотелось бы поучиться на известных интенсивных курсах в Тюлалонгконе, но это только для богатых корейцев и японцев -- прибл. 25,000 руб / уровень).

А Вы хотите начать изучать сиамский? :Smilie:

----------


## Ittosai

Да я вот тоже UTL или RTL приметил..но вот не понятно сколько у них стоит годичный или полугодичный курс обучения..Вы узнавали?

----------


## Паскаль

В UTL имеется шесть базовых модулей (уровней), каждый из которых занимает один месяц, кроме одного, протекающего в два месяца. Итого: 7 месяцев. Один модуль -- 6,500 бат. Следовательно: 39,000 рублей стоят данные курсы. 

Затем идут дополнительные модули, где разбирается определённая лексика: на одном модуле читают газеты, на другом -- читают что-то по тайской истории, есть модуль по буддизму.

Нужно ещё с жильём разобраться.

----------


## Ittosai

Да жильё это самая тяжёлая тема..Интересно а начать не с первого модуля а со второго разрешается? Потому как у меня уровень знаний в принципе соответствует тому что учат в первом модуле.А может и выше..

----------


## Паскаль

А вам какое жильё нужно? Мне вот лишь бы тёплая вода да интернет был, кондиционер и прочая роскошь не нужна. Расстояние тоже не особо важно, ведь можно и пешком пройтись. Попробую спросить знакого тайца насчёт жилья.

Наверняка можно пройти некий экзамен на тестирование знаний. 

Я изучаю тайский уже 4-й год в университете, а потому мучать тоны или разбирать какой-нибудь алфавит мне тоже не представляется итересным :Smilie:  Но если попробывать поступить не на начальные модули, то таким образом будет пропущена значительная часть говорения и слушания, которая отрабатывается именно что с первых уровней. 
Планирую делать так: начать с первого модуля и смирно отрабатывать материал, а параллельно продолжать заниматься ещё и по своим материалам, учить лексику и т.п. 

Вы сами изучали тайский?

----------


## Елена Саяпина

кондиционер ни разу не роскошь, а вполне себе профилактика проблем с сердцем, особенно в жаркий период. В отличие от теплой воды, без которой вполне комфортно можно прожить.

Но снять жилье в Бангкоке - вообще не проблема, куча аппартментов за более, чем адекватные деньги.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> А вам какое жильё нужно? Мне вот лишь бы тёплая вода да интернет был, кондиционер и прочая роскошь не нужна. Расстояние тоже не особо важно, ведь можно и пешком пройтись. Попробую спросить знакого тайца насчёт жилья.
> 
> Наверняка можно пройти некий экзамен на тестирование знаний. 
> 
> Я изучаю тайский уже 4-й год в университете, а потому мучать тоны или разбирать какой-нибудь алфавит мне тоже не представляется итересным Но если попробывать поступить не на начальные модули, то таким образом будет пропущена значительная часть говорения и слушания, которая отрабатывается именно что с первых уровней. 
> Планирую делать так: начать с первого модуля и смирно отрабатывать материал, а параллельно продолжать заниматься ещё и по своим материалам, учить лексику и т.п. 
> 
> Вы сами изучали тайский?


Да я изучал тайский сам  и с носителями языка которые проживают в нашем городе. Но занятия были не регулярные. Если вы 4 года учите тайский в универе,то Вам наверное вообще первых пару тройку модулей скучно будет. Да и думаю времени на проработку своего материала не будет..слышал что там на дом приличные задания задают. Насчёт жилья в принципе я неприхотлив. Есть у меня друзья в Бангкоке вроде обещали приютить,но не знаю на какой период. Давайте может в личку это обсуждение перенесём?

----------


## Ittosai

> кондиционер ни разу не роскошь, а вполне себе профилактика проблем с сердцем, особенно в жаркий период. В отличие от теплой воды, без которой вполне комфортно можно прожить.
> 
> Но снять жилье в Бангкоке - вообще не проблема, куча аппартментов за более, чем адекватные деньги.


 200 долларов в месяц это адекватная цена?

----------


## Паскаль

У меня никаких проблем с сердцем не имеется, но, возможно, это и цены большой не прибавляет.

----------


## Паскаль

Да, давайте в личку.

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> 200 долларов в месяц это адекватная цена?


ну если говорить о сферических конях в вакууме, то да  :Smilie:  А так надо смотреть, что за эту цену предлагают и что в эту цену входит

----------

Ittosai (16.03.2014), Алик (17.03.2014)

----------

